
Jeff Bezos Banned PowerPoint in Meetings. His Replacement Is Brilliant - walterbell
https://www.inc.com/carmine-gallo/jeff-bezos-bans-powerpoint-in-meetings-his-replacement-is-brilliant.html
======
Cheyana
It would be interesting to see someone apply this to a resume in an effective
way. First off I'm sure you'd have to have some way of identifying it in a
cover letter to a potential recruiter, and maybe an added buzzword section to
get it past the automated system that sifts through resumes for required
skills. I have a few interesting experiences from 20 years in tech that would
tell more about me as a worker than a list of bullet points.

------
sharemywin
a couple things:

1\. I'm too lazy to write a story.

2\. I'm a skimmer.

3\. It probably depends on the type of information.

4\. I do agree you're probably not going remember much of this as opposed to a
story.

